# bench shirt...what does it do



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

i was offerd a almost new frantz 2 ply bench shirt today, never thought of getting one before, i dont plan on competing i just train for a hobby, im natty and currently bench 140kg, its it worth me having a bench shirt?

im clueless as far as powerlifting gear goes, what will the bench shirt do for me? thats basically what i want to know


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

if you have no plan on competing you don't need a bench shirt, especially not a 2 ply shirt


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeh what do these do, I always wondered when people say 'RAW' or shirt.. but never could be ****d to google it


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

they help lift a lot more weight through elasticity in the shirt basically... but then I lift raw and not equipped so I am also in the dark a bit...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:


> if you have no plan on competing you don't need a bench shirt, especially not a 2 ply shirt


This^^


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

The bench shirt will add poundage to your current bench. But its worth noting that you have to learn to use a bench shirt as your technique is different to raw benching. plus you will have to add another hour to your workout time to get the bugger on. ha ha


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Hahaha that's [email protected] right


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If you don't know what it's for you don't need it.


----------

